# pigeons lifespan



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

What is the natural lifespan of a domestic pigeon and what is the life span of a feral pigeon?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

feral is 4 to 6 years and a pigeon kept in a loft with a good keeper could be 15 years and some have even lived into their 30's.....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I visited a loft this past weekend that had an 18 year old bird 
you can tell by just looking at him that he was VERY old by his Cere
it was huge lol


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i showed this to freya and trooper and told them they have at least another 25 years to go.

i think all of my animals are going to outlive me.......


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A feral pigeon's lifespan can be as short as dying at birth or shortly afterwards
due to vertical transmission of a number of pigeon ailments, or span one or more years dependant on local climate, local predators, etc. They relocate as well for several reasons and so we can't assume in milder climates that they have met
their demise. 

In a loft or pet situation, they can live much longer than the typical feral and span 2-3 decades.

fp


----------

